# Olivetti error code



## Simonhien (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all
please help me
My olivetti PR2E can not print [ printer switched off or cable pulled out (608) ] when I change emulation from IBM to olivetti, ( our customer need to used olivetti driver, )
thanks
Simon:banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with this. But I would guess it's like changing the language setting in a device from say English to French. All of the screen text is then French, and unless you can read French, the device is unusable.

When the printer is connected to a device that "speaks" olivetti, the printer will likely work fine. But other devices connected to the printer (which are speaking IBM) can no longer see/communicate with the printer...hence the error.


----------



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

have you installed corectly the driver


----------

